# New bibs - need some suggestions



## lightning33 (Jul 28, 2008)

Don't want to spend a fortune. So, looking at:

The Black Bibs Ultimates
Red White The Bib
Rapha Core
PI Expedition

Thoughts?

Background: I have some very old (but still hanging in there and comfortable) cheaper PI shorts (non-bib), some Castelli Free Aero which are awesome, and some Assos bibs I got from their outlet which are just okay.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I've had good luck with Performance Elite bib shorts. They seem to strike a good balance between comfort, durability and value. 
I like Voler as well. They are a bit more, but made in Grover Beach, California.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I've used AeroTech Design products for years...






Men's Biking Bib Shorts - High Quality Cycling Bib-Shorts for Men


Bib shorts offer performance and comfort you need on the bicycle. Our men's bib shorts have straps that help keep the chamois pad in place while you ride.




www.aerotechdesigns.com


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

lightning33 said:


> Don't want to spend a fortune. So, looking at:
> 
> The Black Bibs Ultimates
> Red White The Bib
> ...


I've not tried any of those, so I can't comment on that, but one way to save money is to have a cheaper pair of bibs that are fine for shorter rides and then a nicer pair for longer rides. You don't need $200+ bibs for 25 mile rides so why wear them out. My personal favorite long distance bibs are the Sportful Total Comfort. For shorter rides I find the Bellwether line to be a good value


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

DaveG said:


> I've not tried any of those, so I can't comment on that, but one way to save money is to have a cheaper pair of bibs that are fine for shorter rides and then a nicer pair for longer rides. You don't need $200+ bibs for 25 mile rides so why wear them out. My personal favorite long distance bibs are the Sportful Total Comfort. For shorter rides I find the Bellwether line to be a good value


Well said. That’s what I do. I have 2 classes of bibs. The workhorse class and the trainer class. Trainer bibs get out on the road plenty for shorter rides, hill repeats and the like. I don’t think twice about throwing them in the laundry. 

My newest trainer class bib Buy is Soukie Cycling. Check them out, they are an RBR sponsor. I bought a $40 bib and I am surprised by the comfort and design.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi @lightning33 , you can try out our BS1606 bib shorts, though it is kinda cheap, but quality is not cheap.  We get many many positive feedback for this item. However, if you are looking for more comfort and performance bib shorts, I also recommend our BS1601, it has become our best seller bib now. The price is also within 100USD.  

Also, thank you for the kind recommendation for our products @PBL450


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Performance still makes bib shorts? Ah, I checked yes they do. Cheapest are the Performance Ultra $59.99. The Elites are $69.99. Back in the day they were quality bibs for the price. I always waited until they went on sale.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Dinosaur said:


> Performance still makes bib shorts? Ah, I checked yes they do. Cheapest are the Performance Ultra $59.99. The Elites are $69.99. Back in the day they were quality bibs for the price. I always waited until they went on sale.


As did I. Picked them up at the physical store. Those were the days. 

The Black Bibs are my go to these days. Similar quality and price to the old Performance. And being local to me, I can still pick them up at the “store.”


----------



## smokersteve (May 22, 2016)

On your list the only ones I tried are the Black bibs and they did not work for me. 
My go to has been Castelli Entrata. I picked up 4 pairs last year for $89 each


----------



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

I've worn many brands. Pactimo Raptor and Ascent take the prize for me. Best fit ever. And the fact that they come in a "long" version makes them even better for my 36 inch inseam


----------



## foolishericpan (10 mo ago)

Souke-sports won't let you down. Especially the comfortability and price.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

From your list I have tried the PI and the Rapha Core. 
The Rapha product is stellar. The only thing I have found that PI does well are socks.


----------



## Miles813 (10 mo ago)

El Scorcho said:


> From your list I have tried the PI and the Rapha Core.
> The Rapha product is stellar. The only thing I have found that PI does well are socks.


I have a Rapha classic flyweight jersey and have been looking at their bibs. I live in Florida so need something for hot and humid. I obviously like the price of the core bibs way more than the classic (or the pro) but worry that they are not offered in flyweight (unlike the jerseys which is weird) so will be hotter but on the other side the classic flyweight has some reviews saying the suspenders fall apart. Really not trying to spend pro money. You've been happy though, comfortable in the right places?


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Miles813 said:


> I have a Rapha classic flyweight jersey and have been looking at their bibs. I live in Florida so need something for hot and humid. I obviously like the price of the core bibs way more than the classic (or the pro) but worry that they are not offered in flyweight (unlike the jerseys which is weird) so will be hotter but on the other side the classic flyweight has some reviews saying the suspenders fall apart. Really not trying to spend pro money. You've been happy though, comfortable in the right places?


I found the Core bibs more comfortable than the Pro lineup. The fit is better for me and the material has more give. I don't think about the Core chamois at all, which means it must be working perfectly. 
I had a pair of Rapha lightweight bibs, they were great but definitely did not last as long as the other types.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

lightning33 said:


> Don't want to spend a fortune.
> ...[snip]...
> Thoughts?


My thoughts are that cheaping out on what is arguably the most critical component to comfort on the bike is not a prudent strategy.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm surprised you mentioned Rapha if not spending a fortune is part of your criteria.

I've been a devoted Assos bib fan for many years, but recently discovered an Aussie company called Pedal Mafia. I found them through buying a "Moots Owners" kit (and via DC Rainmaker).

I was immediately enamored with them and have since purchased several pairs and it's all I wear any more. They have three grades of chamoi (Red, Blue and Black) and several different 'fits'. They are often on sale, and even when not are almost certainly cheaper than Rapha.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

You can purchase NOS Performance Elite Bib Shorts on eBay.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Dinosaur said:


> You can purchase NOS Performance Elite Bib Shorts on eBay.


fwiw, here's my take on Performance brand shorts and bibs, based on buying/wearing them extensively for the past ~16 years:

For the first season or two you will swear they're the best value in cycling apparel. Good fit, comfortable, stylish, and relatively affordable... What more could someone ask for in a bib short?

Answer: Longevity. Because by the third season, the fabric has either worn through to near-transparency, or (more commonly) stretched out such that they offer zero support. I own several pairs of Performance bibs and shorts that appear to be in excellent shape but are simply unwearable because they now fit as if they were two sizes too big, with all the havoc that wreaks on your netherbits.

It can still be a valid economic strategy: Buy cheap, but often. But I've finally, after all those years, moved on, and won't buy any more Performance shorts.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Bob Ross said:


> My thoughts are that cheaping out on what is arguably the most critical component to comfort on the bike


I thought the proper fit of the bike is the most critical component to comfort on it.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bvber said:


> I thought the proper fit of the bike is the most critical component to comfort on it.


The most perfect bike fit won't make denim jean shorts comfortable.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

bvber said:


> I thought the proper fit of the bike is the most critical component to comfort on it.





tlg said:


> The most perfect bike fit won't make denim jean shorts comfortable.


^^^

Think back on how many miles -- or years -- you were able to ride a bike that you'd never even _considered_ the "fit" of. I would wager that none of us even knew that the concept of "bike fit" even existed until we were adult enthusiasts.

Now think back on how old you were when you discovered that cycling >40 miles wearing your street clothes was *painful*.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Years ago I rode a bike tour across PA. Started in Pittsburgh and ended in Philadelphia. Weaved through the state for a week -- about 75 miles a day. Pedal PA. A guy showed up on the first day with a mountain bike and cut-off Levis jean shorts. He did the entire ride dressed like that riding a mountain bike. I was impressed.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

pmf said:


> He did the entire ride dressed like that riding a mountain bike. I was impressed.


Very likely his bike fit was good to begin with. 💡


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Riding 75 miles a day for a week on the road, on a clunky mountain bike didn't look to pleasant to me. No matter how well it fit.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

pmf said:


> Riding 75 miles a day for a week on the road, on a clunky mountain bike didn't look to pleasant to me. No matter how well it fit.


If you're young, you can get away with it.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

pmf said:


> Years ago I rode a bike tour across PA. Started in Pittsburgh and ended in Philadelphia. Weaved through the state for a week -- about 75 miles a day. Pedal PA. A guy showed up on the first day with a mountain bike and cut-off Levis jean shorts. He did the entire ride dressed like that riding a mountain bike. I was impressed.


Drifting off topic but I did a Pedal PA tour in 1997 from Erie to Philly. Being accustomed to relatively flat southern NJ it was a lot of climbing.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

DaveG said:


> Drifting off topic but I did a Pedal PA tour in 1997 from Erie to Philly. Being accustomed to relatively flat southern NJ it was a lot of climbing.


I think I did it around that time -- maybe a year or two later. We started in Pittsburgh. Man, the first two days were straight up and down. And this was back when chainrings were 53x39 and a big cassette was 12x27. They put us up in dorm rooms at various colleges along the route. A lot of tours are camping -- its nice to sleep in a real bed. Even a dorm bed. I didn't have a partner, so I had to pay extra for a single room. It turned out to be money well spent. They put the single room folks in the dorms that were air conditioned. If any air conditioned rooms were left, the doubles got them. 

Did you ride up 'The Wall' in Philadelphia?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

pmf said:


> I think I did it around that time -- maybe a year or two later. We started in Pittsburgh. Man, the first two days were straight up and down. And this was back when chainrings were 53x39 and a big cassette was 12x27. They put us up in dorm rooms at various colleges along the route. A lot of tours are camping -- its nice to sleep in a real bed. Even a dorm bed. I didn't have a partner, so I had to pay extra for a single room. It turned out to be money well spent. They put the single room folks in the dorms that were air conditioned. If any air conditioned rooms were left, the doubles got them.
> 
> Did you ride up 'The Wall' in Philadelphia?


We stayed in dorms twice. Once in Williamsport and once in Bloomsburg. They other days we camped although there was usually an option to sleep on the floor of a school gym. I went with the camping option. I bought a cheap one-person tent from Performance Bike. I used a touring bike so I had a low of 26x28. Nonetheless the relentless climbing really wore me down. I did do the Wall at Manayunk. It was not as hard as I expected, mainly because its not that long


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

The wall was interesting since it was part of the US National Championship race loop for many years. I think it was 6-7 laps. It kept getting steeper and steeper, but didn't really compare to some of the climbs out of Pittsburgh. When I did it, they hauled your gear and every night was at some college campus with dorm dining. My wife and I did a number of these tours before kids. Most had camping and the school gym, or you arranged a motel and these was a shuttle. We always did the hotel.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

pmf said:


> The wall was interesting since it was part of the US National Championship race loop for many years. I think it was 6-7 laps. It kept getting steeper and steeper, but didn't really compare to some of the climbs out of Pittsburgh. When I did it, they hauled your gear and every night was at some college campus with dorm dining. My wife and I did a number of these tours before kids. Most had camping and the school gym, or you arranged a motel and these was a shuttle. We always did the hotel.


Yes, the old Corestates race. The steepest section of the Wall is 17% and they rode it 7 times. The race was cancelled in 2017 and never revived


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

pmf said:


> We started in Pittsburgh. Man, the first two days were straight up and down. And this was back when chainrings were 53x39 and a big cassette was 12x27.


More thread drift: A year and a half ago while driving cross-country my wife and I visited the neighborhood in Pittsburgh where I grew up (ages 6-10) and where I learned to ride a bike. This was the first time I'd been back to the 'hood since 1971, and I was astonished at how steep all the hills were. Within the ~3 square miles of my old development there were at least five long stretches of >12% grade, and one quarter-mile climb that topped out over 20%. And as kids we were cycling these roads on single-speed clunkers, every day, no complaints! It never occurred to me that I'd grown up in such serrated terrain.

After about 10 minutes of cruising around my old stomping grounds my wife says "Well, _now_ I understand why you're such a gifted climber."


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

Castelli makes good stuff. I'll usually get the lowest end stuff that comes with the better chamois or one step up from that. Sometimes the top end stuff if it's on a good sale.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

thisisthebeave said:


> Castelli makes good stuff. I'll usually get the lowest end stuff that comes with the better chamois or one step up from that. Sometimes the top end stuff if it's on a good sale.


I have a pair of Castelli Free Aero Race 4 Bibshorts and I think they are excellent. I paid $100 for them on clearnce. Word of caution: Castelli's sizing chart is way off. I normally wear a Large in US made bibs and an XL for most euro brands. For Castelli I wear an XXL even though their charts tells me to go with a large. I could not even get the straps over my shoulders in an XL


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

DaveG said:


> I have a pair of Castelli Free Aero Race 4 Bibshorts and I think they are excellent. I paid $100 for them on clearnce. Word of caution: Castelli's sizing chart is way off. I normally wear a Large in US made bibs and an XL for most euro brands. For Castelli I wear an XXL even though their charts tells me to go with a large. I could not even get the straps over my shoulders in an XL


Yes they definitely run small. I'm 6'6" 220lbs, pretty lean, and usually wear L or XL in normal clothes and I wear 3XL in Castelli. The one 2XL of theirs I have is hard to get on and off it's so tight.


----------

